# Začal natahovat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
kdo mi pomůže? Mluví se o ditěti a ve slovníku jsem našla, že "natahovat moldánky" znamená "bulit". Tady by se to hodilo, ale je tam jenom "Začal natahovat". Mohlo by to znamenat: začal bulit?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Ayazid

Ahoj
Samo o sobě mi to moc smysl nedává, mohla by jsi uvézt jaký je vlastně kontext? Zadal jsem ten výraz do Googlu a podle výsledků by se dalo soudit, že to opravdu znamená "brečet", "bulit", ale já sám jsem to nikdy neslyšel, stejně jako rčení "natahovat moldánky".


----------



## parolearruffate

No, to je prostě melé dítě, který Začal natahovat po tom že ostatní děti mu nějaké sirky berou pryč. Tak by se to opravdu hodilo...


----------



## Jana337

> No, to je prostě melé dítě, který Začal natahovat po tom že ostatní děti mu nějaké sirky berou pryč. Tak by se to opravdu hodilo...


"Natahovat" je běžně používaná a srozumitelná zkrácenina z "natahovat moldánky", což myslím už tak časté není.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc...


----------



## Ayazid

Jana337 said:


> "Natahovat" je běžně používaná a srozumitelná zkrácenina z "natahovat moldánky", což myslím už tak časté není.



S tím bych tak docela nesouhlasil, protože přinejmenším mně to rčení srozumitelné není a nevybavuju si ani, že bych ho někdy slyšel, nicméně nemám tušení jestli je jeho rozšíření nějak generačně nebo regionálně podmíněné ani netvrdím, že bych znal všechnu slovní zásobu českého jazyka (to ostatně asi nejde u mluvčího žádného jazyka).


----------



## winpoj

"Natahovat" ve smyslu "začínat brečet" také považuji za běžné. Regionálně podmíněné to asi nebude - já su z Prahy a Jana je myslím ze severní Moravy. Takže asi generačně - zajímal by mě názor dalších dvacátníků mezi členy fóra.


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> "Natahovat" ve smyslu "začínat brečet" také považuji za běžné. Regionálně podmíněné to asi nebude - já su z Prahy a Jana je myslím ze severní Moravy. Takže asi generačně - zajímal by mě názor dalších dvacátníků mezi členy fóra.


K těm patřím i já. Ale člověku zkrátka občas něco uteče, to se stává.


----------



## Ayazid

Jana337 said:


> K těm patřím i já. Ale člověku zkrátka občas něco uteče, to se stává.



Dá se to tak říct, nicméně se pro zajímavost zkusím optat ve svém okolí, jestli se přece jen nenajdou i jiní lidé, pro které je toto rčení stejnou neznámou jako bylo do dneška pro mě


----------



## akam

Jakožto 24letý Pražák chápu "natahovat" jako běžně používaný výraz, "natahovat moldánky" jako spíše zastaralý výraz. Osobně se mi vybaví Karel Höger vyprávějící O Pejskovi a Kočičce


----------



## gabbiano

Pro mě jako 44 letou Pražačku je také výraz "natahovat" naprosto srozumitelný a považuju ho za běžnější než ve spojení s "moldánky".


----------



## Ayazid

Ó lidi, nedělejme tu teď dialektologický průzkum 

Řekněme, že výraz "natahovat" je v našich luzích a hájích docela běžný, určitě víc než "natahovat moldánky". Jsou však lidé, kteří ho nikdy neslyšely, tedy já dokud jsem se o jeho významu nedočetl na tomto fóru, což ale jest věc připustitelná neb nikdo nedokáže slovní zásobu svého mateřského jazyka pojmout v úplnosti a mimojiné to potvrzuje i užitečnost tohoto fóra pro studium jazyků: i my rodilí mluvčí se tímto způsobem můžeme naučit mnoho o zákoutích své řeči 

Vřelé jarní pozdravy z Brna


----------

